# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  مشکل خاص با رپلیکیشن

## mohsenan

با سلام به همه دوستان و اساتید
من توی تاپیک رپلیکیشن هر چی گشتم به نتیجه نرسیدم 
البته خیلی وقته که کار نکردم و احتمال میدم مشکل از خودم باشه ولی نیاز به راهنمایی دوستان دارم 
من میخوام اطلاعات 2 تیبل از یک بانک که تحت sql2008 express هست رو به یه سرور که روش sql2008r2 هست انتقال بدم 
تیبل ها مشابه هستن 
مشکل اینجاست که روی بانک ها در هر دو sql رپلیکشن وجود نداره تا من شروع کنم به کانفیگ کردنش 
لطفا راهنمایی کنین که مشکل کار من کجاست 

در کل اینطور بگم که میخوام رکورد های یه بانک رو که بر پایه اکسپرسه به بانک سرور انتقال بدم 
البته به صورت دستی 
شاید اصلا نیازی به رپلیکیشن نباشه و با یه کوئری ساده هم بشه این کارو کرد ولی خوب از سواد من خارجه
این مثال رو بزنم که من میخوام 140000 رکورد رو بریزم داخل یه تیبل بزرگتر که نزدیک 5 میلیون رکورد توشه 
بدون داپلیکیت !
ممنون

----------


## in_chand_nafar

یک راه استفاده از Linked Server (برای اطلاعات بیشتر به این *لینک* مراجعه کنید )
یک راه دیگر هم استفاده از SSIS است (برای اطلاعات بیشتر به این *لینک* مراجعه کنید )

----------

